# fabco nv-55-18 or Swagelok B-2MA Brass Medium-Flow Angle-Pattern



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

I can get the fabco for $44 shipped or the Swagelok B-2MA Brass Medium-Flow Angle-Pattern for $57. using on concoa single stage. is the fabco good enough or is the swagelok worth the extra?

thanks.

thehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/170889675230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1282


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

fabco is good enough. smc as1200 would be cheaper and better than a fabco


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of my B-2MA2 , Looks like a beast compared to my old clippard needle valve next to it.
I never had a problem with it . I add a new solenoid valve and a check valve between the BC and needle 
valve since for my new regulator now and it still works great.


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

Those fabcos are really nice for the price. Getting a Swagelok is nice, but for what we need them for they are overkill. The real benefit is if you decide you want to sell the regulator down the road, it adds significantly to the resale value.


----------

